# Choking feeling?



## ladynay (May 14, 2014)

For the past few days I feel this strange feeling in my throat. Sometimes it feels like someone has their hands around my throat pushing in on my throat. I try not to panic because it seems it gets worse when I do. The feeling comes and goes through out the day, but gets worse at night. Could it be my thyroid? I'm on levothyroxine 50 for 3 years now and I've never felt like this before. My thyroid doesn't feel swollen or anything and I've looked in the mirror and don't see anything.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

Yes, it could be. Especially if it swells during an autoimmune attack. Have you had a recent ultrasound?


----------



## ladynay (May 14, 2014)

Not since last year. It seems fine when I wake up, but after a few hours it starts again.


----------



## joplin1975 (Jul 21, 2011)

If you have a choking sensation, I'd say it's time for another ultrasound.


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*I just had this same issue happen to me. My throat feels so full starting about 2 days ago and I can't sleep because I keep moving my head around trying to get rid of that fullness feeling. I just now came back from the MD at our local clinic and he couldn't find anything, so am going to an ENT tomorrow so that they stick that thing down my throat. I dread it but it has to be done.*


----------



## madthyroid78 (Jan 28, 2014)

mine stopped once on armour and changed to paleo diet, hard to say if it was reflux or thyroid


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

*The ENT said my trachea is red and swollen from reflux. I seldom ever have heartburn but he says it's not coming all the way up to my throat. He told me what foods to eliminate. I did that and I still have that choking feeling, so now I'm trying to lose some weight. That's all I can come up with right now that is causing the reflux... too much weight around my middle. Any ideas on something else anyone? If it was a thyroid issue, would my trachea be red and swollen?*


----------



## ssMarilyn (Nov 15, 2013)

ladynay said:


> Not since last year. It seems fine when I wake up, but after a few hours it starts again.


*I feel pretty normal when I first wake up too, but by the end of the day, the choking sensation has really grown to where it really bothers me. It gets worse as the day goes by.*


----------



## eternalflame30 (Mar 6, 2013)

I have it only when I wear necklaces or have anything touching my neck! Let us know about the repeat ultrasound you need to know what is going on.

Lisa


----------

